

What StarCraft Can Teach You about Being Productive - anthony_franco
http://francogments.com/?p=193

======
foxhop
I have one problem with this, Starcraft 2 has taken up 4 – 5 hours per day of
my “minerals” (freetime).

I even created a “pylon” (social network) around Starcraft. You can check it
out at <http://zealotrush.com> (Heh, yeah I’m a protoss player too!)

Nice article though. : )

